# Disney Infinity



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

Surprised I haven't seen a thread about this, its one of my favorite games.
Disney infinity is figure based gaming franchise, much in the likes of Skylanders, that is completely revolved around creation and imagination.

The game is similar to _Minecraft_ in the "Toy Box" mode, where you place down pieces to create a Disney, Marvel, or Star Wars themed world any way you want.

Disney Infinity also shares similar aspects to Animal Crossing through collecting, which is a huge aspect of the game. You can buy Disney, Marvel, or Star Wars characters to use in the game, each with different abilities. 

Personally, I probably invest 2-3+ hours in it every time I log on. It's a fairly easy game to get hooked to if you are an avid Disney fan. 

Although it's not as popular as some games around, I would still be interested in see how many people here have tried it out.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 18, 2015)

I loved the first one


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I loved the first one



Yea same haha, I like the game bc of the actual disney aspect, so like Marvel kinda ruined it for me.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yoooooo
> Same tho ;D I like the game bc of the actual disney aspect, so like Marvel kinda ruined it 4 me



 Yea thats what I think too, plus I just didnt really like the 2nd one in general.

The first one was loads better for me.

I might get the 3rd one because it has Inside Out figures but idk


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Yea thats what I think too, plus I just didnt really like the 2nd one in general.
> 
> The first one was loads better for me.
> 
> I might get the 3rd one because it has Inside Out figures but idk



Ya the controls and stuff were better in the first one

im probably only gonna get the disney originals version for 3.0 tbh ive wanted mulan since day 1


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 18, 2015)

I have 1.0 for the Xbox.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Tae said:


> I have 1.0 for the Xbox.



Hey nice
do u play at all?


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I like the game bc of the actual disney aspect, so like Marvel kinda ruined it 4 me



It didn't ruin it for me, but it's not something I actually wanted. I am a Marvel fan but I didn't buy DI for Marvel, I bought it for Disney stuff. There's a ton of other games where I can play as Marvel characters already, but not very many where I can play as Disney characters (unless I go retro), so it's kinda imposing on that.
I don't like Star Wars, so I'm biased against 3.0 already.

I wouldn't be bothered if they got deserving Disney characters in the game first though. Beast, Goofy, Hercules, Tarzan etc deserve to have been in the game before either Marvel or Star Wars, yet there's still no sign of them.



I heard that 3.0 is updating some/all of the 1.0 figures though so that they have proper movesets/abilities like newer figures. I hope it was true because the 1.0 figures are awful to use compared to 2.0.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 19, 2015)

I actually wanted to purchase it so badly when it first came out, but after it looked like a money pit I never thought about it much since.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> It didn't ruin it for me, but it's not something I actually wanted. I am a Marvel fan but I didn't buy DI for Marvel, I bought it for Disney stuff. There's a ton of other games where I can play as Marvel characters already, but not very many where I can play as Disney characters (unless I go retro), so it's kinda imposing on that.
> I don't like Star Wars, so I'm biased against 3.0 already.
> 
> I wouldn't be bothered if they got deserving Disney characters in the game first though. Beast, Goofy, Hercules, Tarzan etc deserve to have been in the game before either Marvel or Star Wars, yet there's still no sign of them.
> ...



Ya i know what you mean

And ya i'm excited for the updated movesets, but I kinda liked the 1.0 versions of some characters, like Violet, 
she can't go 100% invisible in 2.0 which kinda sucks :/



DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually wanted to purchase it so badly when it first came out, but after it looked like a money pit I never thought about it much since.



Thats a shame, one of my favorites!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually wanted to purchase it so badly when it first came out, but after it looked like a money pit I never thought about it much since.



Same. I know a lot of people are into buying/collecting physical DLC for games and such, but to me a game is only worth as much as the content gets you without extra purchases/add-ons. I feel like one day when I'm finished with the game I'll have all this extra stuff I have no use for and it'll just collect dust. *shrugs*

That being said, I have played the game and enjoyed it at my little cousin's house, but it's not something I'd look to get myself. I can defiantly appericate the sandbox world and creating your own goals, but not into constantly buying extras to unlock different characters.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Same. I know a lot of people are into buying/collecting physical DLC for games and such, but to me a game is only worth as much as the content gets you without extra purchases/add-ons. I feel like one day when I'm finished with the game I'll have all this extra stuff I have no use for and it'll just collect dust. *shrugs*
> 
> That being said, I have played the game and enjoyed it at my little cousin's house, but it's not something I'd look to get myself. I can defiantly appericate the sandbox world and creating your own goals, but not into constantly buying extras to unlock different characters.



I feel you, 
however I am a completionist so getting a new figure is so satisfying! I usually do not pay with my own money tho, I get them as gifts for holidays. And because I love Disney so much, if I get bored of the game, I will display them in my room 

I doubt I will get bored tho, I've been playing for over a year now!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I feel you,
> however I am a completionist so getting a new figure is so satisfying! I usually do not pay with my own money tho, I get them as gifts for holidays. And because I love Disney so much, if I get bored of the game, I will display them in my room
> 
> I doubt I will get bored tho, I've been playing for over a year now!



Yeah, I guess that's an upside to buying figurines, you can still keep them even if you don't necessarily play the game anymore~

My little cousins (5 and 6) play with their figures like they're toys with them even without the game on. And they are _wayy_ better at the game than I am, but of course they play it more than I do (I only play it when I go over and they ask me to, and they bash me for being bad at it, haha.) ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Heyden (Aug 19, 2015)

no but im gonna buy a Mulan Disney infinity because I love Mulan


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> no but im gonna buy a Mulan Disney infinity because I love Mulan



I LOVE MULAN


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> AYYYY
> do u play at all?



I haven't played in like a year but I'm planning on picking it up again.


----------



## Lopmask (Aug 19, 2015)

me! xD


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 19, 2015)

I've never played it, but the only time I was interested was when I saw ads that you can play as Jasmine


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Lopmask said:


> me! xD



AYYYY
do u like the first or 2nd better, might i ask?



AmenFashion said:


> I've never played it, but the only time I was interested was when I saw ads that you can play as Jasmine



hahah I bought Jasmine, shes not the best character, but shes pretty unique so I like her ;D


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Same. I know a lot of people are into buying/collecting physical DLC for games and such, but to me a game is only worth as much as the content gets you without extra purchases/add-ons.




I just buy the figures of characters I really like rather than going for all of them (though I only really use 2 of them). I wouldn't want a bunch of characters I'm not that 'into' cluttering my shelves.



Though I do have Merida (Marida?) from Brave and I don't really like her. She just came bundled with the 2.0 starter pack. I would have rather had pretty much anybody else given the choice.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> I just buy the figures of characters I really like rather than going for all of them (though I only really use 2 of them). I wouldn't want a bunch of characters I'm not that 'into' cluttering my shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I do have Merida (Marida?) from Brave and I don't really like her. She just came bundled with the 2.0 starter pack. I would have rather had pretty much anybody else given the choice.



ya i do not like merida either xD


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't have the game, but I do have the Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, and Maleficent figures because I thought they looked cool. I want to get Anakin Skywalker too after that game comes out.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

TykiButterfree said:


> I don't have the game, but I do have the Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, and Maleficent figures because I thought they looked cool. I want to get Anakin Skywalker too after that game comes out.



Nice! I don't think I am going to get any of the star wars characters, it kinda defeats the whole disney aspect (even tho they are runned by disney now)


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok is it worth getting this game or nahh. I can buy the 2.0 marvel starter pack for like $20 which is ~$80 off RRP, since 3.0 is coming out, so I'm considering getting it. I was gonna get the first one when it went cheap but then I never did idk why, but I have the stitch figure for the game (coz stitch is bae), so now I'm just wondering if the games any good/worth getting. I really don't know anything about this game but spending $20 on it doesn't seem like that big of a waste of money, so if someone can give me a lil fill me in I guess I'll consider buying it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Ok is it worth getting this game or nahh. I can buy the 2.0 marvel starter pack for like $20 which is ~$80 off RRP, since 3.0 is coming out, so I'm considering getting it. I was gonna get the first one when it went cheap but then I never did idk why, but I have the stitch figure for the game (coz stitch is bae), so now I'm just wondering if the games any good/worth getting. I really don't know anything about this game but spending $20 on it doesn't seem like that big of a waste of money, so if someone can give me a lil fill me in I guess I'll consider buying it.



it's really not for everyone. most people praised the game and made it seem like the coolest thing ever, my brother spent all his savings to buy it but sadly he found it utterly boring and sold it later. watch some gameplay videos before making a decision..


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Ok is it worth getting this game or nahh. I can buy the 2.0 marvel starter pack for like $20 which is ~$80 off RRP, since 3.0 is coming out, so I'm considering getting it. I was gonna get the first one when it went cheap but then I never did idk why, but I have the stitch figure for the game (coz stitch is bae), so now I'm just wondering if the games any good/worth getting. I really don't know anything about this game but spending $20 on it doesn't seem like that big of a waste of money, so if someone can give me a lil fill me in I guess I'll consider buying it.



Ya as explained by Bahamut, the game generally appeals to people who enjoy the characters, like I really love disney, so I bought the first game and all of the figures eventually, I made some really awsome worlds with my brother, the music was good and everything. It was just a very nostalgic game and I loved it. We bought 2.0 because 1.0 was really good, but we did not enjoy it as much, we don't watch marvel a lot. 

20 dollars is a really good price tho, so like just watch some gameplays and see if you like it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2015)

My family got a lot of the original Disney Infinity stuff but never played it despite protests about how they would and that they're not wasting our money. But I'm looking into 3.0 because I love Star Wars so much I'm actually considering the purchase. It looks fun and like it could be a cartoony battlefront game I'm wanting haha.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

Tom said:


> My family got a lot of the original Disney Infinity stuff but never played it despite protests about how they would and that they're not wasting our money. But I'm looking into 3.0 because I love Star Wars so much I'm actually considering the purchase. It looks fun and like it could be a cartoony battlefront game I'm wanting haha.



yea, if you are into Star Wars, I say go for it.  I'm a little hesitant because I never actually got into that series :/


----------



## Corrie (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm waiting for a Meg and Jane figure because they're my loves. <3


----------



## Coach (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm really considering getting the Inside Out stuff (When it comes out) , but I wouldn't really have anybody to play multiplayer with. Are a lot of the stages orientated towards co-op play (Generally throughout the entire game) , or are they just as good for single player?


----------



## Tao (Aug 29, 2015)

Coach said:


> I'm really considering getting the Inside Out stuff (When it comes out) , but I wouldn't really have anybody to play multiplayer with. Are a lot of the stages orientated towards co-op play (Generally throughout the entire game) , or are they just as good for single player?



Everything can be done in co-op, so I believe.

There are restrictions but it's only for what characters you can use.
- For the 'Lilo and Stitch' levels you can only use Disney characters.
- For 'the Avengers' you can only use Avengers characters.
You probably get the idea from just those two examples.


A lot of the game centers around creating stuff and playing other peoples levels though and there's no restriction on what character you can use there (unless the creator specifically made a restriction, which they usually don't).


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2015)

I ended up buying it oops

I didn't even watch any vids I just true yolo'd


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I ended up buying it oops
> 
> I didn't even watch any vids I just true yolo'd



how are you feelin it so far?


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> how are you feelin it so far? not ur cup o tea?



I haven't even played it yet LOOOL

I prob won't play it for a week oops


----------



## Jacob (Apr 10, 2016)

Haven't played this game in a couple months, decided to turn it on today and I honestly forgot how fun it actually was

Late Update:

Judy Hobbes and Nick Wilde from Disney's _Zootopia_ are now available to play as of 1 month ago.
I don't recall them having a coinciding story mode, but both have costume changes into their officer uniforms.


----------

